# Rules on *****



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Can someone tell me the exact laws on trapping *****? Can I trap them anytime and anywhere on public land. I'm wanting to set some live traps along some canals where I've seen tracks but not sure if I can.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can trap raccoons anytime with out a license. You do need a trapping number though and all traps must be marked with it. You can get it from the DWR. There are also laws about transporting live animals. Ask the DWR about that also.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Would it be ok to set traps along some canals? I see so many tracks along the water.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a buddy set a trap along a canal in west Jordan, when he went to check it he had a warning from animal control saying it's illegal to set traps on public property, it was a live trap by the way. They had it marked down as animal cruelty. I've searched all kinds of info and can't find anything saying that it's illegal to do that. From what I can find it seems perfectly legal to trap ***** in Utah, but would like some solid info on it before I go out n do it myself.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Raccoons are an unprotected species in Utah. They're not native to the state, they don't belong here and they cause all sorts of problems, like raiding bird nests and setting up shop in people's chimneys. That said, various municipalities might have regulations against setting traps in public places or on public property — even live traps. Similarly, it's perfectly legal to shoot a raccoon, but you just might be cited for illegally discharging a firearm within the city limits. If I were you, I'd check with whatever city or county you're in.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Rule R58-14. Holding Live Raccoons or Coyotes in Captivity.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r058/r058-014.htm#T8


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishrman raises a good point. If you're planning to live trap raccoons, what are you going to do with them once they're caught? Even though, they're an unprotected species, and even if you find a legal place in your city to set up a live trap, once you've caught the beasts, it's illegal to release them somewhere else, it's illegal to take them home alive, and I'm not even sure if it's legal to open the trap and let it go. And if you can't do that, what are you going to do? Kill 'em on the spot?

When I was a kid, people kept pet raccoons, and it was perfectly legal. All the problem-causing wild raccoons that we have in the state are likely descended from these pets that people let loose or that escaped.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

I was planning on killing them on the spot, nice club to the head should do the trick!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

913terriers said:


> I was planning on killing them on the spot, nice club to the head should do the trick!


How would you do that with them in the live trap? If you are where the public can see you do it, you may end up with more problems than you want. Most look at that as cruel.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

To be honest I was wanting to trap em and use them to help train my dogs, but after it was brought up that you can't transport them live I figured I would dispatch them on site. I walk my dogs along this canal on a weekly basis and very seldom come across any other people so I'm not to worried about anyone seeing what's going on.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a friend that was actually paid to trap along the Jordan Canal and his experience was not pleasant. The locals found his leg holds and up rooted them, his snares were taken from him, he was confronted by bystanders and he nabbed a few domestic animals as well. He had documentation that he had permission to do so that he always kept on his person. Things just escalated wrong in every direction.

Sometimes even when you can it might not be worth it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I ran alot of ***** when I was a kid and I'd love to see someone try to kill one with a club. Trust me when I say that your chances of getting bit and the **** getting away would be very good. I'd recommend softening them up with a 22 to the head before opening any live trap. Also, don't know if your screenname infers that you have terriers, but I would be reluctant to allow most terriers to get into an adult ****. I had two walkers and a black and tan that got whooped on pretty good once in a while. They always won in the end though. Nothing like the old hound dog stretch.-----------SS


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

913terriers said:


> I was planning on killing them on the spot, nice club to the head should do the trick!


An adult raccoon will be a handful... 
Could turn out to be one of those "Help me let this "thang" go"!
Have someone take a video... o-||

May be easiest and fastest to drown them in the cage....
No video needed for drowning...


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

913terriers said:


> I was planning on killing them on the spot, nice club to the head should do the trick!


Pellet gun to the head. Neighbors don't hear the coupe de grace.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id encourage you to read the proclaimation
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/huntin...rer/621-2011-12-utah-furbearer-guidebook.html

Also, be aware of where you are trapping. If you are trapping where people are going to notice an animal in a leg hold or snare, they get pretty upset and will even go to the extent of stealing your traps


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Not trying to have any kind of a pissing match I promise but yes I have some 20 lbs terriers and yes they have found and finished their fair share of ***** without any help whatsoever! I have pics, not sure if I'm allowed to post them tho.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had one eating the cat food on the front porch, opened the front door slightly and put a .22 through it with my pistol. I had another one get in to the chicken coop and get a duck, I put out a coyote trap that night where it got through the wire, disposed of him with another .22 round in the morning.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I ran alot of ***** when I was a kid and I'd love to see someone try to kill one with a club. Trust me when I say that your chances of getting bit and the **** getting away would be very good. I'd recommend softening them up with a 22 to the head before opening any live trap. Also, don't know if your screenname infers that you have terriers, but I would be reluctant to allow most terriers to get into an adult ****. I had two walkers and a black and tan that got whooped on pretty good once in a while. They always won in the end though. Nothing like the old hound dog stretch.-----------SS


got a friend in IA w/ patterdale terriers. his 14# gyp has killed 20# ***** and have less wear & tear than my 69# greyhoundX that has also killed 20# ****. my greyX is IMO a mediocre finisher, but he kills faster than 3/4 of the coonhounds i've seen. a dog is NOT a dog. different types work different. based on my experiences, i would put money on most terriers finishing a **** faster & with less damage than most coonhounds.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Interesting, I have seen terriers used alot on wild pigs, but I wouldn't have thought they would fair as well and a much more agile **** where their speed and agility wouldn't be as much of an advantage. I'm also not familiar with many of the breeds/sub-breeds of terrier. I had a Jack Russell that would not have held up well to a ****. My hounds probably killed a couple dozen ***** and it never seemed to be the big fat ones, but the slender lanky ones that gave the best fight. Most fights were over in less than a minute but that was with two dogs that would usually chomp and stretch. Did a bobcat once and was dissappointed........he expired after the initial chomp from Rocky the Black and Tan monster. Gray foxes were the best race and my favorite sport.--------SS


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

That's what I have is two little patterdales... Based on the jack russels I've seen... No comparison! Of course I'm biased but my little pats are pretty hardcore little dogs. Theyve been on a good bit of *****, some bigger then them some smaller but they get the job done pretty quick.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Pops2 said:


> ...got a friend in IA w/ patterdale terriers.





913terriers said:


> That's what I have is two little patterdales...


Was not familiar with "Pat" breed... Had to look them up... Look like Tough-Ace little dogs...

Seem to be similar to the "Fice" or "Feist" dogs people bred in the South (small and feisty)...

My neighbor had one... The dog knew me, so he was my buddy...

We used to tell him to "go get Jake"...
And he would go to another neighbor's house and bark at him through the screen door...

We egged him on, but the dog started doing it by himself because Jake didn't like him... Jake would come out screaming and try to kick him or hit him with rocks, but never could...

We had more fun when there were only 3 channels on TV...


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

feists ain't got nothing on a pat. heck most i've seen weren't any harder than the average jack russell. the brits i talked w/ when i thought about getting into terriers said colored terriers are for killing & white terriers are for bolting (flushing) the game for bigger dogs to finish. i decided digging was more work than i wanted to do, so no terriers. if i was still chasing hog & bear in the carolina coastal swamps i'd get some anyway. my friend in IA has a 27# male pat & a 28# female patXpit. both have pulled have locked jaws & pulled adult coyotes out of holes & culverts. have heard of some taking badger out here 6-8 years ago. pats are just not for most people. they are game as a pit bulldog w/ 2X the energy. great dogs if you have a job for them. holy terror if you try to lock them up in the house like some ****pooXscnoodle.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Patterdales are def not for everyone. They are very game and very hard driven but can back it up! Honestly no comparison to a jack russel from what I've seen. Mine are great house dogs but I give them lots of work to do so they're happy little dogs.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Look at the lil grizz traps. I think im going to get some and trap ***** for the same purpose as you.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Ya got some terriers?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Pops2 said:


> ...have heard of some taking badger....


Pops remark about "Pats" taking badger is very impressive...
Sound like they are as much of a handful as the raccoon that started this thread..

Pops what part of Coastal Carolina did you used to patrol?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Be careful, some might try to steal your cat. Or help you out and bring one back :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:2hrzh14g]did you loose a cat.jpg[/attachment:2hrzh14g]


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

These canals are full of ***** it's nuts! I've seen over 15 in one night!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

StillAboveGround said:


> Pops2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...have heard of some taking badger....
> ...


i was at Cherry Point. shot deer & chased **** & fox on base w/ the greyhound. chased deer & bear w/ the locals in the croatan w/ the grey & my old curXbulldog


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Pops2 said:


> StillAboveGround said:
> 
> 
> > Pops2 said:
> ...


Ooh-rah! 
I know the area a little...
I grew up in the Piedmont, but spent time on the coast fishing...
Also used to go out with the Coast Guard at Sneed's Ferry, Swansboro and Coinjock to climb the channel markers and band the osprey chicks...
Those coastal forests, swamps and black water streams are interesting places and full of wildlife... Amazing what a little humidity can do...
If the locals took you huntin'... then you must be alright...


----------

